# Grade 3 AC seperation.



## Static27o (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, I did my AC a few weeks back I’ll be getting surgery later today. I plan to document the experience and give as much detail in case others have a similar injury. 

More details to come. 

I’m curious about rehab time after Surgery as I’d like to return to the slopes ASAP.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting. I suffered a shoulder injury 3 weeks ago, had an MRI arthrogram last week, get the results this week. I'll update this when the doc tells me the damage.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You will feel like your ok in 3 to 4 months but the repairs will still be week. It will have a wierd feeling of beung strong but thats the most dangerous time, between 3-6 months. You will actually be ok in 6 to 8 months. The repair needs that much time to actually heal to almost normal strength.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I did mine last year in august. I still can't sleep without pain and any chest exercises still hurt a lot. Surgeons said it wasn't worth getting it fixed but I think I'm going to have to get it done some time soon. Good luck with yours, hopefully you fair better than I have! 

(I've still been riding a lot though so it hasn't stopped the boarding luckily)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

sush1 said:


> I did mine last year in august. I still can't sleep without pain and any chest exercises still hurt a lot. Surgeons said it wasn't worth getting it fixed but I think I'm going to have to get it done some time soon. Good luck with yours, hopefully you fair better than I have!
> 
> (I've still been riding a lot though so it hasn't stopped the boarding luckily)


I've got a rotor cuff injury that eventually led to me straining my AC joint. Once I finally got my shit together and started doing specific RC and scapula strengthening work my AC joint problems pretty much disappeared. If you're not already maybe this is something worth trying before going under the knife?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Man I love snowboarding but injuries just suck.
I got cocky and sprained my right wrist coming of a small jump a bit off center. It's almost 100% after 3 weeks. I am gonna give it a month before doing anything stupid again.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I had surgery done for an ac separation in mid april, so I'm 3.5 months out right now. My doc said the same thing as was mentioned above, that to fully heal needs at least months. When I saw him 2 days ago I asked him if I could skate now at this point and he only if i don't fall bc it's still healing... so yeah... 
I'm at the point where I pretty much have full range back and working on rebuilding all my strength. 
hope this helps


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Had an appointment with an orthopedic yesterday to review the results of the MRI, turns out I have a torn rotator cuff. Dammit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

With the repairs for these its so tricky on rehab. The muscles feel good, ROM will return.... BUT the ligament that they tie into the anchors isnt fully heeled and the anchor isnt fully set/absorbed/ingrown in the bone. 

The repair is what will tear apart after you feel good at 3 months.... ligaments take wat longer to heel with the stitching that puts it back together. The 5-6mm anchor(looks like a plug) in your bone holding the suture down will pull right out unless the growth of bone is solid around it.


----------

